# Existing 3-wire range cable



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

Have a customer that is replacing his current electric plug & cord connected
stove, with a new one. I believe, that his new stove may be supplied with
a 4-wire cord set.

Because the current receptacle is existing some 15 plus years, could the
new stove/range be wire with a 3-wire cord set.

No local code rules in my area, every is by the NEC code book.

No inspection, no AHJ for this single family house.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

*250.140 Frames of Ranges and Clothes Dryers.* Frames
of electric ranges, wall-mounted ovens, counter-mounted
cooking units, clothes dryers, and outlet or junction boxes
that are part of the circuit for these appliances shall be
connected to the equipment grounding conductor in the
manner specified by 250.134 or 250.138.
_Exception: For existing branch-circuit installations only
where an equipment grounding conductor is not present in
the outlet or junction box, the frames of electric ranges,
wall-mounted ovens, counter-mounted cooking units,
clothes dryers, and outlet or junction boxes that are part of
the circuit for these appliances shall be permitted to be
connected to the grounded circuit conductor if all the fol-lowing conditions are met.
(1) The supply circuit is 120/240-volt, single-phase, 3-wire;
or 208Y/120-volt derived from a 3-phase, 4-wire, wye-connected system.
(2) The grounded conductor is not smaller than 10 AWG
copper or 8 AWG aluminum.
(3) The grounded conductor is insulated, or the grounded
conductor is uninsulated and part of a Type SE service-entrance cable and the branch circuit originates at the
service equipment.
(4) Grounding contacts of receptacles furnished as part of
the equipment are bonded to the equipment._

*(B) Load-Side Equipment.* Except as permitted in
250.30(A)(1) and 250.32(B) Exception, a grounded cir-cuit conductor shall not be used for grounding non–
current-carrying metal parts of equipment on the load
side of the service disconnecting means or on the load
side of a separately derived system disconnecting means
or the overcurrent devices for a separately derived system not having a main disconnecting means.
_Exception No. 1: The frames of ranges, wall-mounted ovens, counter-mounted cooking units, and clothes dryers under the conditions permitted for existing installations by
250.140 shall be permitted to be connected to the grounded
circuit conductor._

So the simple answer is yes....

Pete


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ranger2001 said:


> Have a customer that is replacing his current electric plug & cord connected
> stove, with a new one. I believe, that his new stove may be supplied with
> a 4-wire cord set.
> 
> ...


By code you should run a 4 wire circuit for that range.

Edit; Well according the Pete's post you don't have to but I would try to sell it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> By code you should run a 4 wire circuit for that range.


He can but is not required too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> He can but is not required too.


Yup I saw Pete's post after I posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Well according the* Pete's *post you don't have to but I would try to sell it.


I see.... now I'm "the Pete". :laughing:

Pete


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> I see.... now I'm "the Pete". :laughing:
> 
> Pete


Good one,That's funny I will just leave it..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Ranger2001 said:


> Have a customer that is replacing his current electric plug & cord connected
> stove, with a new one. I believe, that his new stove may be supplied with
> a 4-wire cord set.
> 
> ...


It can, just make sure you leave the bond in place. I believe most new stoves come with the bond in place. Kinda backwards in my opinion! Most delivery/setup guys don't have a clue about that and will leave the bond in place even when there is a 4-wire receptacle there.:no:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> It can, just make sure you leave the bond in place. I believe most new stoves come with the bond in place. Kinda backwards in my opinion! Most delivery/setup guys don't have a clue about that and will leave the bond in place even when there is a 4-wire receptacle there.:no:


The Sears delivery men will never forget me. My home is ten years old and it has the four prong recepticals. They wanted to connect the neutral and the ground together on the neutral terminal. I showed them how to do it correctly. They said, "that's the way they were told to do it". I told them it's code violation. All brawn and no brains. :001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would much rather have the people double bond a neutral vs not grounding the appliance at all.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I wire a new home, I almost always plan on putting the cord on the range after it is delivered. Very often, the delivery guys install the cord. I have yet to find a 4-wire cord the delivery guys installed that was not n-g bonded inside the range. Not a single one. When I didn't put the cord on, I always make it a point to check and remove the n-g bond strip.


----------

